# $900 2015 SG Standard Kamloops, $1150 SG Calgary



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2 for 1 boxing week special!









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





There's a $1200 SG in Calgary








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Those are good deals on both guitars.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

aC2rs said:


> Those are good deals on both guitars.


I know. And both ads are still up.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

tomee2 said:


> I know. And both ads are still up.


Calgary SG now $1150


----------

